# Coffee/Tea Cups



## CoffeeCups (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi all

Looking for feedback regarding what actual coffee industry types want from their Coffee/Tea cups.

We do a wide range of cups on our website (both plain and branded) but what are you - the Coffee Shop/Restaurant Owner - actually looking for? What shape - bowl or tulip? Sizes - Espresso, 6oz, 8oz, etc? Thick or thin rim? Plain or branded? Handle comfort?

Let us know your thoughts and help us become a better supplier of all things crockery.


----------

